# FYI - Wood Whisperer Annouces Safety Week



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

**Woodworker's Safety Week (May 5th-May 9th)* 
From Marc's News Letter-

The Wood Whisperer is proud to announce the first annual Woodworker's Safety Week. Every year, during the first full week of May, I hope the woodworking world will join me in taking some time to refresh our memories about the importance of safety and proper techniques. Most of you probably know that I am by no means preachy when it comes to safety. I am a big believer in personal responsibility. But with so many new woodworkers joining us every day, its important to reinforce the things that may seem like common sense to a seasoned woodworker. And even seasoned woodworkers can always use a refresher course. So I would like to think of Woodworker's Safety Week as just that, a refresher course on safety.

Now here's a little back story for you. A few weeks ago, Brent (a friend of the show) emailed me some pictures of the aftermath of his jointer injury. I know the jointer is dangerous and I thought I had an idea of what kind of damage that tool might do. But there was something about actually seeing the pictures that had a profound affect on me. It made me realize how easily something can go wrong, even when we think we are safe. And that was all the inspiration I needed to put something like this in motion. I will start the week off in May with Brent's story and his pictures. Don't worry, they will be text links, so if you don't want to look at them you won't have to.

Just a few of the things you can expect to see that week are safety-related videos from me as well as a few from Finewoodworking.com. We will also have daily giveaways, sponsored by Rockler. And be sure to check all of the sites in The Wood Whisperer Network. I know folks will be posting articles, videos, and some are even having their own giveaways! And keep an eye out for the LumberJocks/Wood Whisperer Safety Challenge that will be announced soon. Its going to be a great event, and hopefully it will result in the prevention of shop accidents, which is obviously the ultimate goal.

If you have your name in for the regular Wood Whisperer Giveaway, you are already entered into the Rockler-sponsored giveaways. But if you haven't yet entered, just email us at [email protected] Thanks everybody, and let's make sure the first Woodworker's Safety Week goes off with a bang (just make sure you are wearing hearing protection). haha.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Bill

Just tried [email protected] and cannot get it to work?

God Bless
tom


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

What?? LJ/TWW Challenge again? huh


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Sound like a call for Super Martin ! Time to do his magic!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

And just when Martin thought he would get an hour off. Time to put another pot of coffee on Martin.


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

I think this guy is a little over impressed with himself…........


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's a collection of good ideas that I've recently received from others on shop safety ideas. This definitely hits home with me and now my brother-n-law. We both have been banned by our wifes from using drills or drill bits.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/3011


----------



## NicoleSpag (Mar 28, 2007)

LOL you think so Don?


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello Bill;
--and I all-ways thought every week was safety week….every day is safety day….safety is a 24/7 safe point!

I live safety…..

-
"....*work smart, work safe, and live, to work the wood*...."

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank

email at:
[email protected]


----------

